

Apple's Cap Reaches $621B, Now The Most Valuable Public Company Of All Time - irunbackwards
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/20/apples-market-cap-reaches-621b-now-the-most-valuable-public-company-of-all-time/

======
wheels
That obviously ignores inflation. Microsoft's peak of $619 billion in 1999
would be about $851 billion in 2012 dollars [1]. As such the word _valuable_
is out of place there.

[1] <http://www.bls.gov/data/inflation_calculator.htm>

~~~
artursapek
This article just seems like a rushed and careless attempt at pageviews. I
wish people didn't upvote submissions like this.

------
omra
I think that the labels for the graph have been swapped up. Microsoft (1999)
and Microsoft (Current).

~~~
shalmanese
Yeah, that was super confusing. At first I thought it was adjusted for
inflation but then I saw the current numbers as being lower than the old
numbers and didn't know what to make of it.

